# New rescue



## abbiescatrescue (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi, I’m new here so I thought I’d post and say hi!

I also got in my first pregnant rescue 3 weeks ago! I was hoping for some advice on what to expect, things to look out for etc.
I took her to the vets when we found her as we were quite certain she was pregnant, the vet said she was roughly half way through her pregnancy, not much has changed since then apart from how much she eats! She eats so much which I have read happens during pregnancy, she grooms her self a lot, she is loosing hair around her nipples and they are quite swollen at the base. Other than that not much has changed, she sleeps, eats and grooms! I cant feel any kicks as such but i’ve never felt a pregnant cats belly! She has a very bubbly stomach which sometimes gets pretty noisy, i take it thats the baby/s moving??
Luckily she started to trust me straight away, im surpised she doesnt have an owner, but i’ve tried everything to find them! She sleeps on the end of my bed, i have made her a box with towels and a blanket she usually lies on in but she’s yet to check it out!
Any advice would be appreciated and also any idea on how many days/weeks she has left, im totally new to this so would like some signs to look out for! 
Thankyou x
(Ps. Picture of her (Missy) for cuteness!)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will reply in detail later this evening regarding pregnancy and labour, sorry but i don't have enough time to post at the moment.
Hopefully, others will also help.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Until someone more knowledgeable (like @QOTN or @catcoonz) comes along you might find some of the information you are seeking in the topics in the Cat Breeding section of the forum


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry, cannot help but she is gorgeous


----------

